# 20 Strangest Guitars



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Stumbled across this
http://www.musicgadgets.net/2006/05/08/top-20-strangest-guitars/1/


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

holy crap that pikasso looks insane i want it, lol.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

1,2,3,13 are my favourites.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

*Interesting link*

There have definitely been some strange ones over the years.

Gun shaped guitars are not new however. There use to be a second hand / music store on Church St. (Toronto) called the Trading Post I believe. It's gone now, or have they just moved? They had an M-15 / M-16 styled guitar over the door as long as I can remember. If you're into these goggle "gun guitar" or "gun shaped guitar" and see how many hits you get.
One of the first sites (musicthing) has nine different ones (plus the one listed). http://musicthing.blogspot.com/2004/09/ten-guitars-shaped-like-guns.html

Linda Manzer's Picasso has been well document over the years. I'm not sure what I find more unbelievable, the fact that she could conceive such a design or that fact that she was able to build it. Although I'm not aware of any recordings using it I understand that tunes have been written for it and that it has been played.

William "Grit" Laskin has also built a couple of odd balls over the years. If you get the chance pick up a copy of, (or at least look through) his book, A Guitar Makers Canvas. If guitar design is your thing then also check out Steve Klein's book "Art that Sings". The Electric Harp Guitar (picture #11) is a Klein.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

^^ I bet you read alot, don't you?:rockon:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Stephen W. said:


> Linda Manzer's Picasso has been well document over the years. I'm not sure what I find more unbelievable, the fact that she could conceive such a design or that fact that she was able to build it. Although I'm not aware of any recordings using it I understand that tunes have been written for it and that it has been played.


Little known fact about the Pikasso [sic]: the bracing pattern was designed by Sergei de Jonge as Linda couldn't quite figure out the stress points on the soundboard.

Here's Pat Metheny playing the instrument.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the Heat Hawk.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I love the Teuffel Birdfish. I have bid on them on ebay, but never won. I'd love to get one.

19.– Birdfish










This is so strange I almost can’t describe it. The character of the sound of the guitar is defined mainly by it’s body and it’s resonant properties. This guitar has no body and uses two cylindrical resonators, which can be changed at any time. The pickups can also be adjusted to get the sound you want.

More info at Teuffel Guitars.






Another one that is odd and very interesting is the Gittler. Andy Summers uses one in the Synchronicity II video.


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

not for looks or anything but the Fender Mustang is a weird axe.I have owned 2 of them in the past but just couldnt get used to the odd neck and weird set up's they had.I know alot of people love the mustang and for some reason I like them too but they feel just plain weird too me.


----------

